# America nearly dropped the A-Bomb on Nintendo in WW2.



## koz (Aug 8, 2015)

I saw this historical article on how Nintendo was close to being erased from the face of the earth.

No Mario, No nothing.

ITS ALL TRUE.

Read on.

Being the 70th anniversary of the Atomic attack on Hiroshima, an article appeared describing the target selection list for the first atom bomb attack.

You guessed it. Kyoto, the headquarters of Nintendo was the first on the target list. However it was Hiroshima that was eventually bombed.

This is the link to the article from The Atlantic.

http://www.theatlantic.com/internat...hima-nagasaki-atomic-bomb-anniversary/400448/



> .... the Air Force, named the four shortlisted targets in order of preference: Kyoto, Hiroshima, Yokohama, and Kokura. They were all “large urban areas of more than three miles in diameter;” “capable of being effectively damaged by the blast;” and “likely to be unattacked by next August (1945) .”
> 
> 
> ..... Kyoto, a large industrial city with a population of 1 million, met most of the committee’s criteria. Thousands of Japanese people and industries had moved there to escape destruction elsewhere; furthermore, stated Stearns, Kyoto’s psychological advantage as a cultural and “intellectual center” made the residents “more likely to appreciate the significance of such a weapon as the gadget (A-Bomb).”
> ...





You can see why the word "Nintendo" can be roughly translated from Japanese to English as "leave luck to heaven."


.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2015)

This is common knowledge already, highschool history level stuff.


----------



## koz (Aug 8, 2015)

Sure.  

In some countries they rewrite the high school textbooks because the political leaders cannot reconcile the past.


----------



## flo (Aug 8, 2015)

Nintendo was making playing cards at that moment . After the war , the losing countries were forbidden to produce weapons so they focused on other type of technology , such as cars and electronics . That is why countries like Germany , Japan or Italy are very good at it . If it wasn't Nintendo it would have been some other company


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2015)

koz said:


> No Mario, No nothing.
> You guessed it. Kyoto, the headquarters of Nintendo was the first on the target list. However it was Hiroshima that was eventually bombed.



what if in Hiroshima there was someone who in the future would make a game company that could do much better consoles and much better games than nintendo, and we don't any have idea since it was wiped???????


----------



## ProNine (Aug 10, 2015)

That's one of the tons of reasons murder is wrong. Every person who gets killed might of had the potential to become something great, however, by killing that person, you miss the chance to see all those possibilities because he simply isn't there to display them.


----------

